# Gun Shows; Better buys than from your local dealer?



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

I visit just about every show that comes to the Nashville TN area. I have yet to find a better deal than my local dealer. What has been your experience?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've just been to a few shows, but I'd have to say I have yet to see any really impressive deals. It's a good place to see a lot of stuff, but the expectations on price have struck me as pretty high.


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Mostly at gun shows I go cause ya never know what your going to run across..... if you will watch the ppl walking around and not the ones that pay to set up tables, you can sometimes find a deal from individuals.....I bought a like new XD 40 in the box, with stainless slide for 375 no paperwork no tax, and he had 2 boxes of shells that went with it.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Depends where U are. I hear people complain about gun shows all the time.

Hit the big ones in Houston, and you save $50+ on a handgun. I can buy a new Beretta 92 for $499-$505 all day long. They are like $575 locally. Admittedly, I am 9- min away. Buy the time I drive, pay to park and pay to enter, the savings isn't as great. But, I go for the 2 hours of fun to browse the show. I go sometimes even when I do not have any $ to buy anything.

I've seen some rifles over $100 cheaper at the gun shows...


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I belong to the local gun collecter club. They have about 20 shows a year in 2 different cities. One is 45 minutes from home, so I go to 10 shows a year. Mostly just to spend a couple of hours with people of like mind and just look. Since I am a club member, entrance is free. When I buy, I have always found the show prices to be cheaper. I live in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I voted Gun Shop, but it really depends on what you are looking for and the area you are in.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

About 3mo's ago,When I seen the new P22Q. My kid liked the new look better.I was at the Jax's gun show,And I payed 289.00+7%taxs=309.02 with a ex mag. In the guns stores,Cost 379.00-On sale now for 352.03. And sold her 1yr old p22 at are pistol club for 320.00. Their are some time you can fine good deals at the gun shows. But a lot of them in the show have higher prices. I think I got lucky this time to get a P22Q for that price. :smt033


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

It's really going to depend. You can be swindled one way or another, you have to be the educated buyer and know what your getting and it's value. Finding the best deal from there can come from anywhere


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think it is a clear cut as that. There are some things that are better, price wise that is, at the gun shows and then others are just the opposite. I can find stuff at gun shows though that I can't find at the gun shops. At one of the shows around our area, there is this guy who shows up with tons of magazines for some oddball guns. Just one example.:smt071


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm like Shipwreck

I hear complaints about gun shows, but not from me.


In the Dallas / Fort Worth area we have 6 or more big shows per year.

I buy at least half my guns at these shows.

There are two local big stores that readily admit that their gun show prices are lower than their store prices.

By the way ... you only get the gun show price at the gun show .. I know I've tried .. :anim_lol:

Gun show = gun show price with both of them - can't get that price at the store.

:smt1099


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

OK, newbie question...how do you buy a gun at a show? A background check on a rifle might be doable, but a pistol in PA takes 3 days. Aren't these guys gone by then?

hmm...last time i bought a pistol it took three days...apparenlty now it's like a rifle..instant.


----------



## FloridiaGunGuy (Jan 3, 2012)

I use the gun shows to get an idea of what the going price is (usually inflated or a fishing trip by a seller) and what's out there. I buy most of my guns off of the auction sites, or from my local guy who does the transfers. Even if its a few bucks more, it helps keep the doors of another gun shop open, I have a friend that helps me find what I need, I have a place to hang when my wife has a list of things for me to do, and it is usually cheaper than the Harley dealer.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

My LGD has the best prices on new and used. There used guns come with a 30 day warranty. 
I don't have to pay to get in their door to look.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

Here as far as pistols prices the gun shows and the local gun shops are pretty much on par. It use to be the gun show was cheaper but not anymore. There is one here tomorrow I am going to. Pistols at the gun show here seem to have gone up since Obama was elected. The rifle and shotgun prices are still slightly cheaper (not always the case). A couple of friends of mine bought $400 shotguns for $175. Of course there wass a Remington .308 on a table that was $200 more than the local store down the road had them. 

It all really depends on the people that are there. I do however always find better deal on ammo at the gun shows.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I don't buy gun inside a gun show. In the parking lot in a private sale maybe.

Gun shows are for looky feelie and ammo/accessories.

AFS


----------



## LeoM (Jul 7, 2011)

To get deals at the gun shows you really have to know your product. What is making the industry tough is that local dealers HAVE to buy through distributers, the factory will not ship one or two of each model to a dealer. Then the distributers go to gun shows and sell to the customers directly for the prices they charge the dealers. Of course the distibuters at the gun show drops in and sells what he has, does not have to make special orders, does not help with warranty issues, does not have to pay insurance, property taxes, and utilities for a retail space in town. The local store has to pay shipping and insurance on every firearm that ships to his store, not to mention the expense of keeping up with the BATF/FFL paperwork. I work at a store part time and I cannot believe how slim the margins are, and how much overhead is applied to each sale. I have an opportunity to get in the business, but I can make better money selling iced lemon shake ups at town festivals and having 5 days off per week!

Other than protected distributer selling retail, I have not really seen any bargins at gun shows. They are ok for finding an odd magazine or holster for an obsolete firearm, but for normal ammo, cleaning equipment, scopes, etc, Your can do better in a store. Gun shows have also become a place for some really bottom end, commie made low quality crap that you cannot find in a retail establishment, but why would you want it?


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

With the internet and smart phones margins are getting slimmer as consumers can get pricing from 1/2 dozen places almost instantly. This is hurting retailers as they have to lower prices but their costs don't go down and it's probably hurting gun shows as now you can buy online or get better pricing from your local dealer so the gun show deal won't be as great as it used to be.

I bought a pistol last week and the online price was $75 cheaper than the local dealer..but there was shipping and the local dealers paperwork fee that just about wiped out the savings so I just bought from the local shop. I know if I should have any issues he's gonna be there.

I do plan to go to the next gun show and look around...will I buy anything? Some accessories for sure...a used rifle would be tempting if the price was right but then that's very possibly the worst thing to buy at a show as you don't know any more about it than what you can see and if you find out it's got issues you're likely stuck with them/it.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I go to gun shows as often as I can. For the most part I come away with parts or cleaning supplies. But I do search the tales for what ever gun I am currently interested in. Often the table holders want more than it's worth or at lest more than I am willing to pay, but it is still worth while seeing if you can get the price down to a happy seller/happy me level then I buy. If not on down the line to the next table. You have to know what you want, what the local market is for it, and how much you are willing to pay. That great find is perhaps a bit more illusive than it use to be but they are still there.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Typically I'll find what I'm looking for and and at better prices at the shops I frequent more so than a gun show. Shows, the dealers are relying a lot on impulse buyers so their prices are typically higher. I'll attend shows mostly to find the odd part or piece of memorabilia. Even in those cases, I an usually find the stuff elsewhere for a better price. All depends on what dealer at the show has the item(s). Some think anything is "rare". :smt083


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If, If, If, I have had good deals at both, but you could get taken at either. 1 know what you want, 2 know what the market value is, 3 have cash in hand.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ tony pasley

Excellent advice - works for me where ever I shop.

:smt1099


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

Go for the fun of looking, but by the time you figure the cost of driving, parking, entry fee you could probably find a local dealer that would be close on price. As stated it's a good place to find an individual selloing a gun, but remember it's used and there is probably a reason he wants to be rid of it.


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

I live in a smaller town. The gun show gives me the ability to see and hold guns that may not be carried in the LGS. I know the going prices but if I buy at a gun show I am not waiting on shipping and then maybe not getting what I expect. Here in Florida if you have the Conceal Carry permit you don't have to wait at the LGS or gun show.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Made last purchase at gun show, but prefer to deal with LGS. Bought an SR22 when they were unavailable at local shops. Ironically, there were two dealers that had them on hand at the show and one was $50 higher. When I mentioned what the other dealer had the same item for, he just said "go buy it from him." This was while I was looking at the sign on his table that said he would meet any price. Oh well.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

In my location, both LGS, and the shows are way overpriced on their prices........I continue to buy online....even with FFL fees, I usually come out ahead. I handle the firearms first, wherever they are available......then I order.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

I have yet to see any gun shows in my area, which is prob a good thing but it would be fun to look and see all the newest and latest. My LGS has unlimited layaway, and he will match any price on one that is available at the other store.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's been my experience that dealers at gun shows tend to be a little more motivated to sell, than a gun shop would.

At least that's the way it's been in the past. But now, with the way things are going, all bets would be off.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

In my neck of the woods, we have a beautiful Cabela's firearm store, 2 Gander's, and some smaller firearm shops........In all of these places, firearms are very expensive.....you can purchase cheaper on line.....I would love to give locals my business, but the markup is too much to absorb.....recently, at a local gun show, there were a few private sellers......a local firearm store owner called ATF and complained about the private sellers, even though they were legal....they were all paid a visit by ATF and harrassed. Word has gotten out about this dealer, and I think that his business has been affected by his actions. I, for one, would never patronize someone's business who "squeals" on others for legitimately trying to sell their firearms. It seems that local store owners here, hate the " big box" places that sell firearms. I went into a firearms shop close by me, wearing a Cabela's hat....the first thing I heard from a patron standing there was, " I can't believe you wore that hat into this store." They wonder why they can't sell any firearms........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Supposedly, Wal-Mart is the biggest firearms seller in the USA. I've never found it necessary to purchase a firearm from them yet. I've purchased a few boxes of ammo, but that's been it. 

I have purchased some firearms form local dealers, but do most of my business on-line with one company in particular. When I want to buy a firearm, I do my due diligence and research everything about it, including what it's currently selling for. 99 times of of 100, that company that I choose to do business with, always comes thru for me.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I went to the gun show we had locally last week. All of the prices were a lot higher than I wanted to pay but people were buying them up quick. I talked to one dealer that brought 200 handguns to the show. Almost four hours into the show he had around thirty left. The next day I went to lgs and bought my m&p 9c for $60 cheaper than I saw at the show. 

But there were a lot of great accessories at the show that lgs does not carry.


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

One of the first things I do when I go to a new vendor at a gun show or a new gun store looking to buy something specific is play dumb. I ask questions I know the answer to so I can A) see how knowledgeable they are and B) see if they try to sell me something more expensive because I'm "new" to handguns. If they pass that little test, I buy from them. If they don't, I politely correct them and take my business elsewhere. 

I HATE when vendors/LGSs try to take advantage of less knowledgeable customers.


----------

